# Can we please have a "Top" link with each post in a thread?



## rpt (Oct 6, 2012)

The way I navigate is to log in and use the "Show new replies..." link or the "Show unread posts..." link. Then I navigate to the first post that interests me. once I am done with that thread, I need to navigate to the top of the page as that is where the "Show new replies..." and "Show unread posts..." links are. Now if every post on the thread had a "Top" link I would click it and be done. I would not have to scroll the slider on my computer.

On the iPad I don't care as if you hit the top of the screen it takes you there.

Could you add this feature to the site please?

Thanks.

Rustom


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Oct 6, 2012)

<ctrl>+<home> in Windows, command+home (I think) on a Mac.


----------



## rpt (Oct 7, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> <ctrl>+<home> in Windows, command+home (I think) on a Mac.


Thanks! I guess you learn something every day...


----------

